# Norco beim IXS Dirsmasters 2010 in Winterberg!



## Daniel12 (19. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich hab´ grade erfahren dass Norco auch dieses Jahr wieder beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg fett vertreten ist!
Die werden dort mit nem großen Stand und jeder Menge Action vor Ort sein, u.A. gibt es wohl einen Reifenwechsel-Contest, bei dem der Schnellste ein Bike gewinnen kann! Find ich geil!
Zudem viele Teamfahrer da und Bikes zum "anfassen" und Fragen stellen...

Also, vorbeikommen, checken, Spass haben!


----------

